# Another 1000 posts!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yet another 1000 posts of pure...........wisdom by Don. Thanks for all the info and knowledge that you pass on to us all.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Yet another 1000 posts of pure...........wisdom by Don. Thanks for all the info and knowledge that you pass on to us all.


Don't forget the BS.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You all know i just make all this up right ? Never hunted a day in my life. Let alone shot a ...a.....gun.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah thought as much!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Don't forget the BS.


Yeah the BS is plentiful for sure [little yellow guy shoveling crap]


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hahaha, Congratulations, Don.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------

